# Lena



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Consigned to 2015 CBGA Boer-Nanza sale:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CBGABoerNanza/

HRDR 401K LENA (10677235) 01/12/2015

Lena is an AI daughter of AABG SMOKIN GUNZ **ENNOBLED** and out of LEANING TREE GF. CHARISH Z59 who is a daughter of C S B GAUGE'S G-FORCE **ENNOBLED**
Lena's mother Charish is one of my best producing does. Lena is show correct.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm going to have six goats in this sale. It will be on August 29th in Chehais WA.
The catalog should be up on Boergoats.com in August.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful Tim!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not allowed to look


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely doe!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty girl. Congrats on breeding such a nice doe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here is another one I will have in the sale. This is Jemalla.

HRDR 401K JAMELLA (10678618) 03/05/2015
Sire: AABG MAXED OUT by C S B MAXIMUM IMPACT **ENNOBLED**
Dam: HRDR 401K JAMEELAH by AABG STATUS QUO **ENNOBLED**
You would normally have to travel to Indiana to find a doe bred like this one. Jamella is a result of two consecutive AIs. If you like your brood does to have four functional teats, then Jamella would be a good choice as she appears to have. Jamella comes from a broody maternal family of four teated does. She is show correct.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful does!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are both GORGEOUS! Good luck in the sale, I hope they both go to great homes, as well as the others you are selling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what beauties!!   Great pictures!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this the first sale you have been in? They look great Tim


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's my second sale. I had four in the same one last year. The catalog for this sale is now up. http://boergoats.com/tools/catalog/index.html


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You can watch our sale live this year on Livestream. Put in on your calendar.
https://livestream.com/CascadeBoerGoatAssociation/CBGABoerNanzaProductionSale?t=1440016687501


----------

